# HP w1907 Monitor Wont Stop Going To Sleep



## RyanBennett (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey, my HP w1907 monitor wont stop going to sleep.
Even when i move my mouse it wont get out of sleep mode.
Also, when i turn ym monitor off and back on, it still goes back to sleep.

I don't know if it's the monitor or idk what, but how do i fix it.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Issue may be with PC and not monitor.

Post the make/model of the PC.

Try the monitor on another PC.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Check your Power Settings.


----------

